
Ask HN: Does anyone use CSS Flexbox in production? - pattle
I&#x27;m interested to hear if anyone here uses CSS flexbox in production and to what degree?<p>On the face of it flexbox solves a lot of the common layout problems you come across when writing CSS but every time I&#x27;ve tried to use it in the past I always got inconsistencies and strange bugs.  However that was quite a while ago now.<p>I&#x27;d be grateful if anyone could share their experiences &#x2F; problems they&#x27;ve come across
======
Nadya
Yes - shipping with Modernizer and targetting `.no-flex` browsers to provide
fallbacks of course.

80% of the time we use it for vertical centering so the fallback can be
`display: table` with the children being `display:table-cell` and it rarely
gets more complex than that.

 _If_ you need something very complex to do what you want - I have a strong
hunch the markup is the problem and not the CSS. Or you're trying to avoid
using Javascript and are instead relying on a bunch of half-supported and new
CSS features to hack your way around things. Which means you probably aren't
coding for production anyway. :)

------
zilean
Shipped several apps with flexbox layouts. If you use autoprefixer and dont
touch advanced features it works like a charm on modern browsers.

